# Wake Up!!!



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Where is everybody? I thought you lot got up early. Who said you could have a lie in?

Im ill and cant sleep and there is nobody to chat to on any of the forums.

Come on! Get up!


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*what time is it*

I'm up!


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

*normal time*

me to


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Wahay!!! Whats your excuse? I didnt know the day existed this early.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

I've been up for ages but I read the "quality" newspapers before coming on here. :wink:


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*SWMBO*

The boss has gone to work and her alarm woke me up!


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm up too! Not got my brain in gear yet - had friends round last night and had a bit too much wine, food and didn't get to bed till 1.30. NEVER lie in, no matter how tired I feel. Just had a very busy week with our daughter moving into her new house nearby and spending many hours doing jobs for her, then re-aranging our spare bedrooms, moving my office from our dining room (have been in there for 10 years) to a bedroom. Got a full day sorting out today also before I can get on with office work tomorrow -files, cables computers, printers, rubbish everywhere. Only two of us now in our 4 bed house. Will need to down-size next. Need a holiday!
Get well soon Barry.

DavidL


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Morning to you all!!!

Quality Newspapers Greygit? Forewarned is forearmed huh?


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

barryd said:


> Morning to you all!!!
> 
> Quality Newspapers Greygit? Forewarned is forearmed huh?


Yes, but depressing.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

who is making that bloody noise?

Dick


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *dalspa wrote: *I'm up too! Not got my brain in gear yet - had friends round last night and had a bit too much wine, food and didn't get to bed till 1.30. NEVER lie in, no matter how tired I feel. Just had a very busy week with our daughter moving into her new house nearby and spending many hours doing jobs for her, then re-aranging our spare bedrooms, moving my office from our dining room (have been in there for 10 years) to a bedroom. Got a full day sorting out today also before I can get on with office work tomorrow -files, cables computers, printers, rubbish everywhere. Only two of us now in our 4 bed house. Will need to down-size next. Need a holiday!
> Get well soon Barry.
> 
> DavidL


Ah booze!! I remember that. 

Yes a holiday would be nice. Not been away for 3 weeks!


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

If you remember booze, then it means you never had ENOUGH :lol:


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

You slacker Barryd. I've been up since 4am. Since the clocks went back I've been waking earlier and earlier. Soon it won't be worth going to bed at all!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

No I was up at 4am as well. and 2, 5 and 6!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> No I was up at 4am as well. and 2, 5 and 6!


Shurrup man, you have set the dogs off now. :roll:

Go on, clear orff. 8O


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I've just woke up. I'm a rubbish sleeper usually but always sleep well when we're away in the van.

I'm still in bed though, it's too cosy to get out


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *Kaytutt wrote: *I've just woke up. I'm a rubbish sleeper usually but always sleep well when we're away in the van.
> 
> I'm still in bed though, it's too cosy to get out


Your always up early though!

I always sleep better in the van. In fact Im healthier all round in the van. I always seem to break myself back home.

So your still in bed huh? Jim Jams or négligée?


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

barryd said:


> > *Kaytutt wrote: *I've just woke up. I'm a rubbish sleeper usually but always sleep well when we're away in the van.
> >
> > I'm still in bed though, it's too cosy to get out
> 
> ...


Bit early for erotica Barry :wink:


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm halfway through my cup of tea and considering getting up. Usually go for a walk on Sunday mornings so better get on with it.

What's up Barry?


Chris


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Jamsieboy said:


> Bit early for erotica Barry :wink:


How do you think he got the bad back? :lol:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Kay seems the Leopard print Onesie type to me.  

Just think of Bet Lynch off Corrie. :lol:


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

:lol: :lol: 

I'm so pleased my night attire is of such interest to so many :wink: 

I'm up now, some croissants and coffee for breakfast and then a couple of hours walking through Pembrey Country park down to Cefn Sidan beach, lush!


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

*Dawn was a bit late this morning - lovely lass!*


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *Kaytutt wrote: *:lol: :lol:
> 
> I'm so pleased my night attire is of such interest to so many :wink:
> 
> I'm up now, some croissants and coffee for breakfast and then a couple of hours walking through Pembrey Country park down to Cefn Sidan beach, lush!


When you have been laid up for practically two weeks even 747's night attire is exciting. 8O


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

barryd said:


> > *Kaytutt wrote: *:lol: :lol:
> >
> > I'm so pleased my night attire is of such interest to so many :wink:
> >
> ...


Now that is the perfect arguement to endorse euthanasia :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> > *Kaytutt wrote: *:lol: :lol:
> >
> > I'm so pleased my night attire is of such interest to so many :wink:
> >
> ...


All I wear is a hint of Brut. :wink:


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Barry it's us young ones - like to sleep in when possible.

I'm sure you can remember that? You can't be more than a year older than me.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yeah I know. Sunday morning I would normally be zonked out until late morning. 

Not slept properly for 2 weeks now.

Just watching the clock this morning waiting for you lot to get up and post something!


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

barryd said:


> > *Kaytutt wrote: *I've just woke up. I'm a rubbish sleeper usually but always sleep well when we're away in the van.
> >
> > I'm still in bed though, it's too cosy to get out
> 
> ...


----------------------------------------------------------

God sakes man!!! The answer to your troubles is right there!!!!

Get the van packed and head off - I am sure that there is nowt to be done at home that you cant do while on the road????


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sadly Karl I wouldnt get very far. Cant drive more than 10 miles and even that is crippling me by the time I get back. 

Dont worry. Ill keep the night shift going on here tonight. Will probably talk to myself in the chat room or something.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm still awake! Not sure for how long but will probably be bright eyed and bushy tailed again by 4am 8O


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *Kaytutt wrote: *I'm still awake! Not sure for how long but will probably be bright eyed and bushy tailed again by 4am 8O


Thats just weird. Lets stay up all night and meddle with all the forums or something. Pity we cant change peoples Avatars on here although I know where we can. :twisted:

Ghost stories?


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Well I'm here, bet you're not! :roll:


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I am.


Chris


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Bet I am! Go back to sleep. Havent you got a proper job to go to?

Or are you pulling a sickie in sympathy?


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm up, dressed and on my way to my proper job! I'm anticipating another 50 hour week this week :evil:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *Kaytutt wrote: *I'm up, dressed and on my way to my proper job! I'm anticipating another 50 hour week this week :evil:


Thats nothing! Pah! Back in the day I used to do 178 hours a week plus overtime and all we had to eat was Lard and that was if we were lucky! Part timer! :roll:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Pah, 50 hour week. Are you taking 3 days off or something?

Still knackered then Bazzer, you're going to have to be a little firmer with the medicos, they aren't really trying to help you.

Or just go private, that'll get you seen and helped, Alan.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *erneboy wrote: *Pah, 50 hour week. Are you taking 3 days off or something?
> 
> Still knackered then Bazzer, you're going to have to be a little firmer with the medicos, they aren't really trying to help you.
> 
> Or just go private, that'll get you seen and helped, Alan.


Well so far I organised my own X Ray and have just booked my own blood test. If I wait for the GP to do anything it will be Christmas.

The frustrating thing is they are only guessing whats wrong with me. They havent really made much effort just assuming its the Sacroiliac joint thats knackered. I need to be in front of a specialist and this week not in February.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Have you looked into arranging your Funeral Barry?

One can't be too careful. 8O


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Find out what it'll cost to go private, a GP will refer you. What price health?

Find out what's wrong and present it to your GP.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

... a good point 747, if you are interested I know a good stonemason in Hitchin. They knock up a good cheap slab with writing for a very reasonable price but limited to 30 letters.
I may be able to arrange discount or extra letters.

Alan (with sympathy)


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *747 wrote: *Have you looked into arranging your Funeral Barry?
> 
> One can't be too careful. 8O


Oh sodding charming! Well ive left you nowt in my will so stop rubbing your hands together gleefully.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

rosalan said:


> ... a good point 747, if you are interested I know a good stonemason in Hitchin. They knock up a good cheap slab with writing for a very reasonable price but limited to 30 letters.
> I may be able to arrange discount or extra letters.
> 
> Alan (with sympathy)


The 30 free letters is cutting it fine. :?

His name is 11 letters.

Motorhome numpty is 15 letters.

Pain in the a**e has the same number of letters as dearly beloved, so his wife .... err widow, would need to decide on that one. :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks

Ill just have what Spike Milligan had on his.

"I told you I was ill"


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Well done Barry! Glad to hear you are well again ("was ill"). Sadly, in anticipation of saving your wife (widow) a little cash, following 747's guidance, I pre-ordered a stone for you... where would you like me to put it?

Alan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *rosalan wrote: * I pre-ordered a stone for you... where would you like me to put it?
> 
> Alan


Well can you guess? 8O

747's Avatar is a clue.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks Barry, I have put it by the good looking gnome in the garden, in memory of you. Given time it will have real meaning.

Alan


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

If you pay for a private consultation they will usually arrange for any treatment on the NHS after the initial consultation. I'm not sure how much that would be, years ago I paid £50 for my Father to see a private consultant because he was getting the run around from GPs and all tests were then done on the NHS. Hopefully you wouldn't have the same outcome as my Dad as he died shortly after :?


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

rosalan said:


> Thanks Barry, I have put it by the good looking gnome in the garden, in memory of you. Given time it will have real meaning.
> 
> Alan


I think he was suggesting you insert it as you would a suppository :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *Kaytutt wrote: *If you pay for a private consultation they will usually arrange for any treatment on the NHS after the initial consultation. I'm not sure how much that would be, years ago I paid £50 for my Father to see a private consultant because he was getting the run around from GPs and all tests were then done on the NHS. Hopefully you wouldn't have the same outcome as my Dad as he died shortly after :?


Blimey are you home already dear? Good day at the office? 

You havent missed much.

Well if you ask me it needs a proper examination and test which I am organising. I will go private if I have to but I dont see why the hell I should. Im going to kick some Ass!!!! (as soon as I can stand up)


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

barryd said:


> > *Kaytutt wrote: *If you pay for a private consultation they will usually arrange for any treatment on the NHS after the initial consultation. I'm not sure how much that would be, years ago I paid £50 for my Father to see a private consultant because he was getting the run around from GPs and all tests were then done on the NHS. Hopefully you wouldn't have the same outcome as my Dad as he died shortly after :?
> 
> 
> Blimey are you home already dear? Good day at the office?
> ...


Just a 10 hour day today! I will try to do longer tomorrow :roll:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So how have I missed this

I'm always awake early, sometimes I havent even slept 

I could have sweet talked you in the early hours

My lovely Barry :lol: :lol: 

Now I'm really depressed

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *aldra wrote: *So how have I missed this
> 
> I'm always awake early, sometimes I havent even slept
> 
> ...


See! If you had been around I wouldnt be stalking Kaytutt at 4am! 8O

Dont be depressed. You can look after me tonight if you like.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Well I'm here, where are you? Call yourself a stalker! Pah! :roll:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *Kaytutt wrote: *Well I'm here, where are you? Call yourself a stalker! Pah! :roll:


Bugger! I was up at 3:30 an all! Managed to get back to sleep for a change but after a pain free night downstairs it all started again around midnight and is still bad now! Thought I was on the mend.  Why is it always worse between 1am and 6am? :roll:

Sorry must try and stalk harder! Have a good day at work dear.


----------

